# Abomination of Desolation...Daniel's 70 Weeks...Recommended Reading?



## Carl Copsey (Oct 5, 2017)

From an Amillennial perspective, what book or body of writing would you suggest that covers this topic satisfactory? What would, in your opinion, be the best and most comprehensive work on this topic?

Thanks!


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 5, 2017)

Commentaries, try BibleHub for Calvin, Gill, Keil and delitzsch. If you can get a copy of EJ Young's commentary, grab it!


----------

